# Cursor mode when connecting audio cable - Android 7, Lenovo Tab4



## Frick (Nov 2, 2018)

Hey hey.

So I have this weird and very annoying problem with my otherwise very decent Lenovo Tab 4 Plus: whenever I connect an audio cable (3.5mm to 2xRCA) to it it enters some kind of cursor mode, i e a cursor appears and all input is registered as clicks  making scrolling impossible. I use the tablet as an media player and if I want to change playlists or something I have to unplug the cable, do whatever it is I want to do and plug it in again. Also if I happen to want to use it I during playback ... well I can't.

It does not happen when using headphones.

I've scoured the tablet for settings to change but I can't find anything. Developer mode is off, all the assistance stuff is turned off as well.

EDIT: I've tried different cables btw. I'm tempted to try to put some resistors on it to mimic headphones...

Any ideas?


----------



## Frick (Nov 5, 2018)

I tries the resistor thing, because I was bored. Didn't work.


----------



## Frick (Nov 10, 2018)

So it turns out it's specific to my soundbar, something called an Aurasound RSB-D421. Hooked up to my old Yamaha RX-V396 it works as intended. Shall dig some more.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 10, 2018)

I have the same tablet. Did you ever manage to tone down how sensitive the screen was?


----------



## Frick (Nov 10, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have the same tablet. Did you ever manage to tone down how sensitive the screen was?



What do you mean? Other than this issue it works rather well for me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 10, 2018)

Frick said:


> What do you mean? Other than this issue it works rather well for me.



I find the touchscreen on the tab4 plus very sensitive though maybe thats just because I have the 8" version?


----------



## Frick (Nov 23, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I find the touchscreen on the tab4 plus very sensitive though maybe thats just because I have the 8" version?



Possibly. It behaves very good to me.

A development has developed: the cursor mode is not activated when it is charging. I seriously have no idea what's going on.


----------

